# Things that irritate you!



## edicehouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Lastnight I went to Lowes to get a 4' X 8' sheet of 3/4" Oak Ply wood to make a trash can cover that flips out in the front.  I went looking to find someone to cut 2 18" and 1 24" piece.  The main reason being was I was in a Ranger and just easier to do that than wedge it in for the 24 mile drive home from there.  Plus I will not be wresling that big piece around my shop (and I am too lazy if I can get someone else to do it).

Well Lowes offers the ability to cut stuff like that for you.  They are now charging $.25 cents to make more than 2 cuts.  That irritates me.  So if I go in and buy 10 sheets and want each one cut in half, does that mean I pay the 25 cents each additional sheet after the first 2 or is it 2 cuts per sheet?  Don't get me wrong, if I can get a board ripped for a quarter it is worth it, but where is their customer service?  That is what ticked me off.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 27, 2012)

Home Depot near me charges $1/cut for more than 2 cuts.

Still really cheap IMO.


----------



## Xander (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to work in a large hardware/lumber store (in Australia). They charged something like $1 PER CUT, and that was in the 1970's. For $0.25 I'd hand them the cash quicker than I could ... blink.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 27, 2012)

The Box stores have always charged beyond one cut here but it is one cut per sheet.  $.25 is a good deal.  That will offset the wear and tear on the saw and replacement blades.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get?  Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?


----------



## BSea (Mar 27, 2012)

I think 25¢ is really a bargain.  I'd do that in a second.  They have to charge something, otherwise people would have them do all their cuts for a complete project.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?


lol ... they charge 5¢ at most stores around here for a plastic bag. It is to encourage the use of reuseable bags.

My beef is they generally can't make accurate cuts.  Never have them cut final sizes if you need them to be accurate.

AK


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would say that you are correct in that it is not the cost, as $.25 a rip can save you a lot of hassle.   If you you don't have the wheels to transport it and especially if you don't have a table saw with adequate out-feed and feed room/support, then $.25 is a bargain.  What really irks me is they never change the blade or sharpen it.  I don't care how nice you ask when doing a cross grain cut, they will not cut it slow but will push the saw just as fast as they can to see your reaction.  Makes them even more mad when I say go get a new piece and find someone with the appropriate knowledge to run a saw.


----------



## billspenfactory (Mar 27, 2012)

We do 2 cuts per board free.   You buy 10 boards you get 20 cuts free.


----------



## billspenfactory (Mar 27, 2012)

What ticks me off is when someone comes in and buys one board and wants it cut 12 times and starts given me lengths that are  1 1/16 x 4 3/4   or worst  they want a sheet cut into pen blanks size.   lol


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?
> ...



yep. they got me on this.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

For 25 cents a cut, I'll take them a list of "rip cuts"! I work by myself and accurate 8 foot rip cuts are very time consuming. I'd stand in line at the panel cutter to pay a quarter, and even the time spent standing in line would be faster than hauling it and cutting it alone.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 27, 2012)

If you get your wife to ask to get it cut they won't charge her. When I get a board cut there I also get it cut long. Once I told the associate that I was making a cabinet and gave him the measurement. He looked at me, smiled and said," I can read a tape measure, what size do you really need it cut to?" I told him and he cut it right on the money.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?




Already happening around here but its a dime extra or a dime off if you use your own bags.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah there was "blow out" on the edges that cut, got it home and made the trims off that I wanted to get the final size, and beautiful cuts.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 27, 2012)

$2 per cut for any boards at my local lumberyard...wish there were alternatives!


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> If you get your wife to ask to get it cut they won't charge her. When I get a board cut there I also get it cut long. Once I told the associate that I was making a cabinet and gave him the measurement. He looked at me, smiled and said," I can read a tape measure, what size do you really need it cut to?" I told him and he cut it right on the money.



Where I am the guy that cuts isn't the guy you pay. The cashiers are usually girls that don't care one iota.

What gets really frustrating is when the cutter says its two cuts per sheet (I almost always have them cut sheets in half for me) and the cashier says its two cuts per purchase. I really ticked off one girl as she told me the later, so I bought 2 sheets per trip and made 10 trips.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 27, 2012)

billspenfactory said:


> What ticks me off is when someone comes in and buys one board and wants it cut 12 times and starts given me lengths that are 1 1/16 x 4 3/4 or worst they want a sheet cut into pen blanks size. lol


 
Do you get the quarter per cut?  I would not feel so bad if it went to a "tip" or extra for the person cutting.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of the time at Lowes we dont charge for any cuts, does not really matter 2-3 thats fine but when people want you to cut 3/4 ply into bed slats then thats a bit much!!! The store employees dont have much if any control over the blades used it is a Management decision, I would suggest talking to them it may get results!! We as employees are not able to accept tips!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

You can blame the "wood magazines" for the sawing up charges.

The wood magazines, in business to sell more magazines, used to encourage readers who didn't have room or budget for a table saw to take a project's cut list to the lumber store.

The lumber yards were just trying not to become ametur saw shops.


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get?  Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?



Store by me charges .50 a bag


----------



## Haynie (Mar 27, 2012)

hmmmm....For 25 cents a cut I would not expect anything.  

cheap, in no way, implies accurate or clean.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get?  Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?



well the grocries store do charge a nickel here in may neck of the woods. At
.25 cents per "extra" cut, you're getting a bargoon at Lowes. WAit until USPS starts to "reflect" actual mailing costs and your postal rates become more reflective of what we are paying for "services" here in Canada.

And, don't get me going as to what "our" banks charge us customers to "hold" our money. SErvice, yah it co$t$.:frown:


----------



## monophoto (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't mind paying something to have a full sheet cut down into transportable and manageable chunks.  My frustration is for the time that it takes to find that one guy who is authorized to use the saw.  I've had to wait an hour or more in Home Despot.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 27, 2012)

It must be a "local" thing.  The Lowes here charges nothing for extra cuts and I've bought and had sheets cut several times.  Home Depot, across the street does charge for more than one cut... that's why I shop at Lowes! :biggrin:


----------



## John Pratt (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it is a local thing. Here they don't charge extra for multiple cuts on dimensional lumber, but they won't cut treated wood at all.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> . . . Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?



They have been doing that in Japan for 4 to 5 years now! They charge the equivalent of either 5 to 10 cents per bag. Not all stores, but most! I think it is coming to "Bring your own bag(s) in the US too.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 27, 2012)

When I get my baltic birch ply at the local company, they do not charge me and I have them cut 1 sheet into 4 pieces just so that I can fit it in my small car.  lol


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess it was just the initial shock of them having that up there, with a printed out piece of paper, I should have tore it down while I was waiting so then could argue the charge at the register.  LMAO.


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?


 

In Washington DC the are charging a nickle peer bag at the grocery store


----------



## wolftat (Mar 27, 2012)

I had HD cut a piece several times and they waived the fees at the register instead of me walking away, they had no sign stating a charge and noone told me a thing about it.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Ed,

User pays mate simple fact no such thing as a free lunch but I notice your tongue is in cheek.

Here plastic bags are banned buy or bring your own alternative, discount grocery outlets you pack and unpack at the till and bring or buy your own.

Enjoy as I can see you do the priviliges extended in your country, work within the system, have fun I do. Let me see I miss the guy behind the counter individually serving me (not for a minute) I love the freedom of browsing wheeling and dealing, cultivating friends.

When was the last time your wife said hi darling if you like I will help you handle that 4 by 8 sheet of ply on the saw perhaps in there lies a tale. I do remember the endless hours as a kid withn my arms outstretched holding a skein of wool whilst my mum wound it into a ball seemed like it took hours, possibly to knit me a lovely warm jumper. My Mum was born in 1908 imagine the tales I could tell re stores and service, postal service, trains, buses etc.

Just joking fret out.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 27, 2012)

People complaining about ten or 25 cents. Thats my two cents.


----------



## Gilrock (Mar 27, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Plus I will not be wresling that big piece around my shop (and I am too lazy if I can get someone else to do it).


 
I just had to laugh when I read you wouldn't be "wrestling" and saw Captain Insano in the profile pic... :biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 28, 2012)

pwhay said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> User pays mate simple fact no such thing as a free lunch but I notice your tongue is in cheek.
> 
> ...


 
I do not trust my wife around things like that.  She is somewhat clumbsy.  I do remember sanding on things my grandfather built, and learning how you actually make things looks with a sander.  You know you are close when you have more wood on you than is on the object you are sanding.  By the time I was 12 I was a world class sander.  I would give anything to go sand something for him again.  I just hope that my daughters will have the same feelings when they get older.  They are helping me, well climbing on the tractor and asking me 50 questions while I am making something for my wife right now.  They are 6 and 2.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Some already do*



edicehouse said:


> Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?


We shopped at Aldi's and at a store called Save-A-Lot -- at both the customer has to provide their own bag and do their own bagging. Both will sell you bags. Their prices are low enough to make it worth while.   I started shopping at Aldi's about 1988/89 so it's been happing there for awhile - Save-a-lot has only been open here for about 7 or so years but has always done it.  They will let you use boxes that get emptied in the store for free.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 28, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get?  Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?



I hope not... seems like Walmart tries to see home many bags they can send home with me... one or two items per bag....


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 28, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?
> ...



We have an Aldi's in Maryville that charges for bags... the Sav-A-Lot in Tellico Plains doesn't charge for bags... when in Houston, we had a couple of warehouse type groceries that you had to bag your own groceries... not a problem as then I can get the tomatoes and breads on the top of the bag and not under the number 3 cans of beans... :biggrin:

On the cutting, the local Lowe's and I suppose the HD (haven't bought any lumber there in a long time - probably not since Houston) doesn't charge for cuts... they use a panel saw that pretty much makes a straight cut unless it's gotten out of alignment... they service people seem to take a lot of care in measuring and getting the measurements correct... I know sometimes their blades could use a little sharpening, but for the most part, don't have any complaints.  I'll always have them cut the 4x8 sheets since my little table saw has a small table and I have no feed out or infeed tables at all.... now most of the time I take the sheets over to a close friends house who has a great saw with a nice feed out and infeed table and he makes cleaner and more accurate cuts than me anyway... biggest drawback is his saw is 12 miles from my shop....


----------



## wolftat (Mar 28, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?
> ...


 I had recently stopped at an Aldis while traveling, didn't have any change in my pocket so I couldn't get a cart. Walked around the store and didn't recognize anything, bought some anyways. Got to the register and the cashier kept asking me to enter my pin number, I told him I don't have one and then he told me they don't take credit cards. Paid in cash. luckily I had some on me and then he proceeded to load my arms with what I bought, no bags available he said. Dropped most trying to open my door on my truck, 2 days later I went to Stop&Shop and was in heaven. Guess you just have to know what you are walking into.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've always found that odd - they'll let me buy anything I want in the store, but I have to pay extra if I want to be able to carry it home. I'd rather they work a percentage of a price increase into every item. The whole thing is a gimmick to sell those plastic-coated germ bags they have in every store now. 

I miss the old paper grocery bags - the ones that I could use as a garbage bag afterwards...now I ironically have to buy plastic bags to throw out my trash...


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 28, 2012)

*"greens"*



maxwell_smart007 said:


> I've always found that odd - they'll let me buy anything I want in the store, but I have to pay extra if I want to be able to carry it home. I'd rather they work a percentage of a price increase into every item. The whole thing is a gimmick to sell those plastic-coated germ bags they have in every store now.
> 
> I miss the old paper grocery bags - the ones that I could use as a garbage bag afterwards...now I ironically have to buy plastic bags to throw out my trash...


 Just goes to show you  - never trust 'green'.

When I shopped at Aldi's I bought the bags once and kept some in my truck so when I went I I always had a couple with me.  At our Save-a-lot now we take the cart out to the car where we have bags in the trunk and bag the stuff there.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Yes*



TellicoTurning said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Oh believe me I don't mind the quarter a cut, saves me time and lugging around the oak, it's just how cheap can they get? Next grocery stores going to charge you a quarter per bag when you get groceries?
> ...


 I think that's because the bags are so weak they can only be trusted to hold two items without breaking - one if it weighs more than a pound.


----------



## turningfish (Mar 30, 2012)

Bring a battery powered saw , lay the plywood on one of those flat panel carts and cut it right there. Just a thought. If you're at Lowes buying plywood ask what the hell "WHITE WOOD" is.  They have no clue and niether do I.


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 30, 2012)

Same as SPF Spurce, Pine,Fir construction lumber 2x4 1x6 etc. It can be any of the three when you buy it at a lumber yard.
:clown:


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 30, 2012)

turningfish said:


> Bring a battery powered saw , lay the plywood on one of those flat panel carts and cut it right there. Just a thought. If you're at Lowes buying plywood ask what the hell "WHITE WOOD" is. They have no clue and niether do I.


 
Wouldn't that be like asking what fish fish sticks are made of?


----------



## snyiper (Mar 30, 2012)

Wouldn't that be like asking what fish fish sticks are made of?[/quote]


OOHHHH its Fish *Sticks*!!!!!!


----------

